# Helper spring airbags??



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a 1/2 ton truck and 5,100 lb 31' camp trailer. It tows just fine except for the big canyons like Parleys at about 35 mph. Would you recommend air bags? I see that they are much more economical than I had expected at about $275 and look to be very easy to install the ones with the schraeder valve mounted near the bags. What are your guys' experience with these?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/ ... dition=new


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Both of them are going to have their advantages and disadvantages. On a truck forum that I am on some have had problems with the truck frame cracking with the air bags. It seams that when you drill the holes and don't reinforce them that is where the crack starts. Also with the air bags if you get the on board compressor and controls then you can adjust them to what you need depending on what you are hauling. You can also set the compressor up to where you can refill tires which is nice. With the helper springs you would have a little give until they take the weight and then once you are on them they should be OK.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Air bags won't help.

Whatever you do don't Buy a Chevy....


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I put firestone airbags on my last tundra and it worked great. I only had to put 35lbs of air in the bags to keep the tuck leveled out (with equalizer hitch which you should be running as well). Didn't make me go any faster, but did improve my towing a bit.

Then .... I totaled the tundra and bought a 2500 HD.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I failed to mention-yes, of course would not leave home w/o the equalizer.


----------

